# catana vs. lagoon



## thegracelist1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi There,

For a big cruising trip I'm planning, I have reserved a combination of moorings 4000 cats (I believe to be lagoons and Catana 42 from DYC-can anyone tell me between the 2 boats which they prefer?

Thanks!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

If it is for going to be anchored most of the time: Lagoon

If you are going for enjoyng sailing and are going to sail for a considerable time: Catana


----------



## thegracelist1 (Nov 30, 2012)

very helpful, thanks PCP!


----------

